# الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة



## اثناسيوس الرسول (22 مارس 2007)

انني لا ادعو ابداً الي الكراهية بل أحذر من الدور الذى تلعبه الصديقة المسلمة 

بناتنا القبطيات يتعرضن لحملة قذرة منظمة من جانب الدولة والمسلمين ومن جانب منظمات اسلامية مشبوهة ومن جانب ( منبع الشر ) المملكة العربية السعودية التي تمول عمليات الاسلمة في مصر بمختلف اشكالها وخاصة ( عملية الاسلمة الجنسية ) اي نشر الاسلام باستخدام الجنس سواء باستدراج الفتاة القبطية وتوريطها او بالاختطاف بالقوة من الشارع واغتصاب الفتاة القبطية وحبسها لشهور لمنعها من الهرب ومشاركة مباحث امن الدولة في هذه الجرائم باخفاء مكان الضحية عن اسرتها وحماية المسلم المجرم وتهديد الفتاة القبطية بالاضرار باسرتها واقاربها اذا لم ترضخ للامر الواقع وقيام مباحث امن الدولة بتهديد اسرة الضحية بالاعتقال وتهيجج المسلمين عليهم مما يجعل الضحية واسرتها تخضع للامر الواقع 
خاصة بعد ان يجبر الامن الضحية القبطية علي التسجيل لبعض الفضائيات او علي سديهات بأنها لم تجبر علي الاسلام اوعلي الزواج وتظهر اوراق الزواج المزورة ( تزويرآ امنيآ ) او ( تزويرآ اسلاميا ) للتغطية علي هذه الجرائم البشعة التي تثبت ان ( الفاشية الدينية الاسلامية ) فاقت في بشاعتها كل انواع الفاشية الاخري وفاقت النازية وفاقت كل الجرائم ضد الانسانية التي ارتكبت او ترتكب في اي زمان ومكان من العالم . 
ورغم ان المسلمين في كل انحاء العالم وخاصة في مصر لايعترفون او يقرون بالحقيقة ابدآ ليس هذا فقط بل يرددون دائمآ عكس الحقيقة ودائمآ نجد ان افعال واقوال المسلمين لابد ان تفهم علي العكس تمامآ فالاكاذيب هي السمة المميزة في كل سلوكياتهم ضد الاقباط وهنا فأن للكذب والخداع الدور المهم والرئيسي في الاضرار بالضحية القبطية !!! 
فالفتاة المسلمة التي تتقرب الي الفتاة القبطية تستخدم الكذب والخداع حتي تصل الي غرضها لتصبح صديقة ( بالكذب ) لتتمكن من اداء الدور الذي يوكل اليها في استدراج او توريط اواختطاف الفتاة القبطية المخطط لها بالاسلمة الجنسية وتحاول الفتاة المسلمة التودد بكل طرق الخبث والكذب والخداع الي ضحيتها التي غالبآ ماتكون ( نقية القلب والفكر ولاتسئ الظن ) ؟؟؟ وبهذا تكون فريسة سهلة لفتاة مسلمة شريرة لاتعرف شيئآ عن معني الصدق او الانسانية او الرحمة او الوفاء اوالاخلاص او الضمير الحي اومعني الصداقة الحقيقة بل الاخطر من كل هذا انها تشعر انها بخيانتها لصديقتها القبطيةلا تظلمها انما تسدي وتقدم لها خدمة وتكسب هي الاخري ثوابا عظيمآ ستدخل بسببه الجنة لانها انقذت صديقتها القبطية من الكفر والشرك وادخلتها الاسلام حتي رغمآ عنها ؟؟؟!!! 
وهذا مرجعه الي الخرافات الاسلامية والاكاذيب الدينية والسلوكيات الخاطئة التي تتعلمها وتتربي هذه الفتاة الشريرة عليها سواء في المنزل او المدرسة اوالمسجد ( مثل ان من يهدي كافر اوكافرة الي الاسلام سوف يدخل الجنة بسبب ذلك مهما كانت افعاله سيئة وسوف يحصل علي بيت في الجنه واحيانا قصر فسيح حسب الحالات التي يدخلها في الاسلام ) !!! ....... الخ كل هذه الخرافات الدينية ... 
ومن هنا فأن خطورة هذه الصداقة علي الفتاة القبطية اكبر مما يتصور البعض لان هذه الصداقة نهايتها مأساوية للفتاة القبطية التي تفقد شرفها وحياتها حتي الدنيوية وحياتها الروحية وفي الدهر الاتي وهذه الصداقة هي بمثابة حكم بالاعدام والتشهير والفضيحة والاذلال علي الفتاة القبطية واسرتها وهناك عدة اسئلة اتوجه بها الي الفتاة القبطية التي تصادق فتاة مسلمة هل من الصداقة الصحيحة ان تصادقي من تؤمن وتعتقد انك كافرة ومشركة وكاذبة وانجيلك محرف ..... الخ كل هذه التهم الكاذبة لكن صديقتك المسلمة تؤمن بصحتها ؟؟؟ 
وهناك سؤال اخر هل من العقل ان تصادق الفتاة القبطية فتاة مسلمة دينها يحلل لها قتل الكافر والكافرة واستحلال اموال وممتلكات ومحرمات الكفار ( وهم غير المسلمين وانت منهم ايتها القبطية لانك تقولين وتؤمنين ان المسيح هو الله والقران كفر من يقول ذلك ) ؟؟؟ 
وسؤال اخر هل من اللياقة ان تكون هناك صداقة بين الفتاة القبطية وبين فتاة مسلمة تنظر اليها بأنها متبرجة وسافرة ومنحلة اخلاقيا .... الخ ؟؟؟ 
وسؤال اخر هل من الوفاء والايمان ان تصادق الفتاة القبطية فتاة تحقر من شأن الاله الحقيقي الذي نعبده وتبخس حقه في الالوهية وتكذب اقواله وتنفي تضحياته ومحبته للبشرية وتنفي صلبه ؟؟؟ 
وسؤال اخر هل هناك شركة بين النور والظلمة او الهارة والنجاسة او الصدق والكذب اوالعدل والظلم ... الخ ؟؟؟ 
اي صداقة هذه التي الغرض الوحيد منها الاضرار بالصديق والحاق الاذي به ؟؟؟ 
ومع كل ذلك فأنني اريد توضيح امرآ هامآ جدآ وهو ( انني لا ادعو ابدآ الي الكراهية بين الفتاة القبطية والمسلمة ) لان ذلك ضد المسيحية وضد مبادئها وهناك فارق بين ان نحب الاخريين وبين ان نضر ونؤذي انفسنا بالتعامل معهم وكمثال لتأكيد ذلك هل اذا امتنع انسان مسيحي عن صداقة لص اوتاجر مخدرات او انسان منحرف او انسان يسبب له مشاكل او اذي او ضرر هل هذا يدل علي عدم محبة نحن نجيب ونقول بالطبع لا............ .. يجب علينا محبته كل الناس الابرار والاشرار لكن نبتعد عن الشر و الاشرار دون ان نكره هؤلاء الاشرار بل لابد ان نشفق عليهم ونصلي من اجلهم ( والكنيسة نفسها قديمآ وحديثآ حرمت وقطعت وفرزت كثيرين لتمنع اختلاطهم بالمؤمنين واختلاط المؤمنين بهم درءآ لخطرهم وضررهم واذاهم للمؤمنين ) . 
وكما ان المعاشرات الردية تفسد الاخلاق الجيدة كذلك الصداقات السيئة تفسد الفتاة الجيدة لذلك فأننا نحذر بناتنا القبطيات من الاندماج في هذه الصداقات لانها اكبر خطر علي حياتهن وشرفهن وروحياتهن وكل حالات الخطف والاغتصاب والاسلمة الجنسية كان دور الصديقة المسلمة هو السبب الرئيسي في ضياع البنت القبطية. 
ولتاكيد هذا الامر علي الجميع ان يسمعوا تسجيلآ صوتيا في احدي عظات مثلث الرحمات المتنيح الانبا اثناسيوس مطران بني سويف الراحل وسجله من عشرات السنين وكشف فيه حقيقة استخدام الصداقات بين الفتاة القبطية والمسلمة في الاسلمة بالاكراه ملحوظة ( التسجيل بصوت نيافته وهو موجود علي النت وبالتحديد موقع الهيئة القبطية الامريكية http://www.amcoptic .com بالاضافه الي المواقع الاخري ) 
الجزء الأول 
الجزء الثانى 
نذكر ذلك حتي نمنع اي تشكيك حول صدق هذا الموضوع ... واننا نناشد كل الاسر القبطية ان تراجع صداقات بناتهن والتدخل بالتوعية وابعاد بناتهن عن هذا الخطر الشديد وعلي الخادمات في الكنائس بذل مجهود اكبر في التحذير والتوعية من خطورة هذه النقطة ونحن نثق تمامآ في ان ابعاد بناتنا القبطيات عن هذه الصداقه سينقذ 99% من حالات الاسلمة الجنسية مع عدم الخوف او الرضوخ للحرب النفسية والايحاء بأن هذه دعوة ضد الوحدة الوطنية او النسيج الواحد اوغيرها من الشعارات الكاذبة 
لأن حوادث اسلمة القبطيات اثبتت انه لايوجد نسيج واحد ولا وحدة وطنية انما يوجد مخطط لاسلمة بنات الاقباط بكل الطرق ويشترك فيه كافة المسئولين المسلمين ولتذهب كل هذه الشعارات الكاذبة الي الجحيم اذا كانت مبنية علي جثث وشرف وعرض بناتنا القبطيات نكرر مرة اخري علي كل اب وام منع هذه الصداقات وبكل الطرق الحازمة وتحذير بناتنا من خطرها والافضل ان نبعد بناتنا عن الخطر من ان نصرخ بعد وقوع الخطر ولا يستجيب احد لصراخنا وليعلم كل اب وكل ام وكل اخ ان البنت القبطية التي في اسرته مسئول عنها امام الله اذا تواني عن دفع الخطر المحيق بها خاصة عندما تكون صغيرة في السن وتنقصها الخبرة .... اتمني من الله ان يصل مقالي هذا الي كل اسرة قبطية وان يقرأه كل قبطي وان تقرأه كل خادمة من خادمات الكنيسة واتمني ان يصل تحذيري الي اسماع كل امرأة وفتاة قبطية...... ولي رجاء خاص لمن يقرأ هذا المقال ان يرسله لاخريين من الاقباط وخاصةبناتنا القبطيات وليحفظ الرب بناتنا من الذئاب الخاطفة ومن صداقة الشريرات الذين ينفذون خطط الشيطان ضد ابناء وبنات الله  
والرب قريب لمن يدعوة :66:


----------



## fullaty (22 مارس 2007)

سلام ونعمة
موضوع حلو ومهم يا اثناسيوس الرسول وانا معاك فى كل اللى انت بتقوله وتاكيدا لكلامك كنا فى احدى المحاضرات الدكتور قال علنا فى المحاضرة ان دمنا مباح ومالنا وعرضنا وشرفنا لا وكمان من كتر البجاحة قعد يقول ان المسيحين يدفون بالملايين حتى يتنصر الغير مسيحين اما فى الاسلام فان الناس هى التى تتمنى ان تصبح مسلمة من تلقاء نفسها وان الاسلام لا يدفع جنية واحد من اجل ان ياسلم شخص وان مش عارفة قد اية من العالم مسلمين وده طبعا لان الاسلام تعاليمة تدعو للسلام والسماح والعدل مع انى شايفة انه العكس تماما بس نقول اية بقى فى الظلمة دول منهم لله
ربنا يرحمنا ويحمينا من شرهم


----------



## man4truth (23 مارس 2007)

allah yebarkak we yehfaz banatna


----------



## كرستينا (25 مارس 2007)

ميرسي كتير اثناسيوس ... الموضوع رائع جدا .. ربنا يحمينا ويباركك .. شوفوا الفرق الكبير بين دين ينتشر بالعنف والقتل والارهاب ودين ينتشر السلام والتسامح والمحبة .. وزي ما الكل عارف ان الاسلام انتشر بالسيف


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 مارس 2007)

امين ربنا يباركك وربنا معاكى وان كان اللة ايلوهيم معنا فمن علينا 

صلوا لاجل ضعفى :yaka:


----------



## candy shop (25 مارس 2007)

شكرا ليك يا اثناسيوس على التنبيه الخطير لانها بقت منتشره ربنا يحافظ على بناته ويبعد عنهم اى شر امين


----------



## محب للمسيح (26 مارس 2007)

انته غلط غلط جدااااااااااا انا كنت مسلم (كنت) وبقيت سرا تقريبا بسبب الاصحاب اولا ليه كده النظره الضيقه ده البنت المسيحيه ممكن تكون داعيه زى المسلمه الاعتدال مطلوب انته غلط غلط  غلط غلط جددددددددددددااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## le_bleu_azure (26 مارس 2007)

الكلام ده مظبوط ربنا يباركك
على فكرة عندي إضافة 
ضرورررررررري كل بنت تقول لوالدتها على اللي يحصل بالضبط خصوصا لو مع بنت مسلمة
ساعات الأهل بيبقى لهم وجهة نظر نقول عليها رجعية و  مش صح
حتى لو ماقتنعناش بيها وقتها لازم نسمع كلامهم 
لأن ربنا هيكشفلنا مع الوقت أن كلامهم صح


و أسألوا مجربةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة!!!!


----------



## aljouri (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*

الله هوا في ايه 

بالدرجه دي انتو خايفين من المسلمين

عشان ماتتأثرو فيهم تصبحوو زيهم مسلمين 

ده دليل ان دينكم واعتقاداتكم وصلاتكم اونطه


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*

اولا 
حقا أن المجرم دائما يترك دليلا على جريمته!!!


http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_999.htm عصابات الإسلام وخطف الفتيات القاصرات ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 1/ الإعتداء على فتيات الأقباط

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1000.htm أعترافات عضو من أعضاء العصابات الإسلامية المدعمة من الحكومة بالتخطيط الإعتداء على الفتيات (تفاصيل ومستندات /2/الإعتداء على الفتيات القبطيات 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1019.htm حادثة أختفاء زوجة أحد الكهنة - فقامت المظاهرات من الأقباط وعندما رجعت كانت مخدرة   (تفاصيل ومستندات /3/الإعتداء على الفتيات القبطيات

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1020.htm دكتور فى أستراليا يستغيث لأن مسلم من الجماعات الإسلامية خطف أخته (تفاصيل ومستندات /4/الإعتداء على الفتيات القبطيات - 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1021.htm بداية إختطاف الرجال بأساليب جديدة - محاولة إرسالة إلى ليبيا ليأخذون أعضاءه قطع غيار بشرية ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 5/ الإعتداء على فتيات القبط 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1022.htm حالات مختلفة من خطف الفتيات وإجبارهن على الإسلام بطرق مختلفه وإغتصابهن - تفاصيل ومستندات / 6/ الإعتداء على فتيات القبط  

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1023.htm إلقاء الأحماض المركزة على فتيات ونساء القبط فى جميع أنحاء بلاد مصر (تفاصيل ومستندات / 7/ الإعتداء على فتيات القبط 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1214.htm تمثيلية بين البوليس وخاطف بنت مسيحية قبطية  - تفاصيل / 8 / الإعتداء على قبطيات

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1277.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1278.htm اختطاف السيدة / حنان فيلبس حبيب مدرسة بالاباء اليسوعيين وعند نزولها من منزل زوجها يوم  15/ 2/ 2006 م للذهاب إلي والدتها المريضة وسمعوا في التليفون المحمول بصوت إستغاثة (آنين) بمعني أنه يوجد أحد مكمم الفم وغير قادر علي التحدث - وفى 1/2/2006م إختطاف فتاة مسيحية في الاقصر 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1279.htm تصريح خطير لوكيل مطرانية أسيوط عن عصابة خطف الفتيات القبطيات فى أسيوط , خطف فتاة تدعى بوسي ظريف بستان من أمام منزلها  

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1280.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1281.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1282.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1283.htm 

وللمزيد اكثر 
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_975.htm

فى انتظار ردودك


----------



## تونى تون (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*

سلامى ليكو
يعتقدون انهو بقتلكم يقدمون خدمه لله
اسمعى ايه الاخت المسلمه العربيه 
لو تحبى دليل على الخطف ومسندت امن الدوله والقتل كمان دورى على القضيه بتاعت المقطم الى قريب البنت اعتقلو   17   يوم بسبب انهم ال   ريحين يجيبو البنت وشيلين سيوف ده سبب الاعتقال ومشفوش اختهم اصلااا منعوهم الجيران وطلعلهم امر اعتقال فورى  وبنت كمان عندها   14 سنه شغله فى لم القمامه وبتعلمل مع شخص فى القمامه وهوه عندو   30   سنه  حاول يعتدى عليها وهيه حيه مقدرش خلص عليها وكمل مشوار جهاده فى سبيل الله لانها كافره وحلاال الاخذ منها يا اخت يا عربيه احنا متعنيش لينا شيىء الدنيا علشان نتمسك بيها ولاا بنجرى ورا الدين علشان نمسك الدوله او نجرى ورا سلطه احنا بس عيزنكو تسيبونا فى حلنا   ولاا اقولك انا احسن اكلم المسحين انهم يصلو صح علشان ربنا يرحمنا ويحمينا محنا ملناش غيره هوه خلقنا وهوه يحمينا


وربنا يهدينا ويهديكوم


----------



## تونى تون (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*

سلامى ليكو
يعتقدون انهو بقتلكم يقدمون خدمه لله
اسمعى ايه الاخت المسلمه العربيه 
لو تحبى دليل على الخطف ومسندت امن الدوله والقتل كمان دورى على القضيه بتاعت المقطم الى قريب البنت اعتقلو   17   يوم بسبب انهم ال   ريحين يجيبو البنت وشيلين سيوف ده سبب الاعتقال ومشفوش اختهم اصلااا منعوهم الجيران وطلعلهم امر اعتقال فورى  وبنت كمان عندها   14 سنه شغله فى لم القمامه وبتعلمل مع شخص فى القمامه وهوه عندو   30   سنه  حاول يعتدى عليها وهيه حيه مقدرش خلص عليها وكمل مشوار جهاده فى سبيل الله لانها كافره وحلاال الاخذ منها يا اخت يا عربيه احنا متعنيش لينا شيىء الدنيا علشان نتمسك بيها ولاا بنجرى ورا الدين علشان نمسك الدوله او نجرى ورا سلطه احنا بس عيزنكو تسيبونا فى حلنا   ولاا اقولك انا احسن اكلم المسحين انهم يصلو صح علشان ربنا يرحمنا ويحمينا محنا ملناش غيره هوه خلقنا وهوه يحمينا


وربنا يهدينا ويهديكوم


----------



## تونى تون (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*

سلامى ليكو
يعتقدون انهو بقتلكم يقدمون خدمه لله
اسمعى ايه الاخت المسلمه العربيه 
لو تحبى دليل على الخطف ومسندت امن الدوله والقتل كمان دورى على القضيه بتاعت المقطم الى قريب البنت اعتقلو   17   يوم بسبب انهم ال   ريحين يجيبو البنت وشيلين سيوف ده سبب الاعتقال ومشفوش اختهم اصلااا منعوهم الجيران وطلعلهم امر اعتقال فورى  وبنت كمان عندها   14 سنه شغله فى لم القمامه وبتعلمل مع شخص فى القمامه وهوه عندو   30   سنه  حاول يعتدى عليها وهيه حيه مقدرش خلص عليها وكمل مشوار جهاده فى سبيل الله لانها كافره وحلاال الاخذ منها يا اخت يا عربيه احنا متعنيش لينا شيىء الدنيا علشان نتمسك بيها ولاا بنجرى ورا الدين علشان نمسك الدوله او نجرى ورا سلطه احنا بس عيزنكو تسيبونا فى حلنا   ولاا اقولك انا احسن اكلم المسحين انهم يصلو صح علشان ربنا يرحمنا ويحمينا محنا ملناش غيره هوه خلقنا وهوه يحمينا


وربنا يهدينا ويهديكوم وشكرا


----------



## تونى تون (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*

يا اخت يا عربيه  مسلمه لو تحبى تتاكدى انا هكتبلك لينك ادخلى واتفرجى على اهل البنت علشان احنا مش زيكو بنفترى

http://www.copts-united.com/Copts_U...eo/Nader_Shokry/Mokattam/Family_Interview.htm


----------



## مسلمةعربية (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*

*كل هذا حكي فاضي انا بعطيكو الف لينك من مواقع مسلمة عن فضائع المسيحين
طبعا رح تحكو هذا افتراء
فلا تنهى عن خلق وتاتي مثله
يعني بدنا اثبات مش من موقع قبطي
على الاقلية من موقع محايد* *موثوق*
*مش اي كلام*


----------



## jesus mon pere (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*

الحاجات دى الدوله بتدارى عليها يعنى بتعمل تعتيم عليها 
ومع ذلك كل المواقع دى بتاتى بالمعلومات من مصادرها الاصليه يعنى من اصحاب المشكله نفسها  دول على ارض الواقع 
فهل المواقع اللى انتى بتتكلمى عليها  تاتى من مصادرها الاصليه ام مجرد فرقعه
 ربنا يباركك يا اثناسيوس


----------



## مسلم_مسلم (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*



تونى تون قال:


> يا اخت يا عربيه  مسلمه لو تحبى تتاكدى انا هكتبلك لينك ادخلى واتفرجى على اهل البنت علشان احنا مش زيكو بنفترى
> 
> http://www.copts-united.com/Copts_U...eo/Nader_Shokry/Mokattam/Family_Interview.htm



يا تونى تون .
اولا لا احب ان يأخذ الحديث بينانا و بينكم اى اسأءه او تعرض لا حد
ونحن الحمد لله لا نسىء الى احد 
و ثانيا لم يصل بنا الحال ان ان نقوم بخطف البنات او ما شابه 
الحمد لله لسنا كذالك لا نجبر احدا قط عا الدخول فى الاسلام و اظن تعرف ذلك
قال الواحد الحق( لكم دينكم ولى دين ) 
فانت تعرف هذه الايه جيدا و تعى ما بها

واحب ان الفت نظرك الى شىء 
اننا لسنا فى حاجه الى هذا من الاساس لان معدل المسيحيين الذين يدخلوا فى الاسلام
كبير 
واذا لم تصدقنى(وهذا ما هو متوقع) ارجوا منك ان تسأل اى كنيسه او ممكن ان تذهب بنفسك الى الازهر لتتأكد


----------



## le_bleu_azure (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*

سنو وايت أنا على فكرة مع كل احترامي لرأيك الخاص أنا ما بحبش أنه حد يتكلم بصيغة الجمع 
و دا رأيي
ماتقوليش كلكم شياطين مفيش حد يستاهل أنه يتقال عليه كده
بس في ناس حلوة يعني زي ما أنتي مابتتكلميش مع صحابك بطريقة المسيحيات و ما عندكيش نية وحشة
صدقيني في الحلو و في الوحش
أنا عندي المذكرات و بلاش أنا كنت شاهدة عيان على حادثة حصلت من النوعية 
الفكرة في ناس مش صح و موجودة في كل حتة
مثلا ممكن لو حد شكك في دينك هتبعدي عنه صح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هو ده ده تحذير مش عشان المسلمين كلهم وحشين لأ بس عشان لو ز01% من الناس كده هتوقع عدد كبير
ده رأيي الحر اللي أتمنى أنك تسمعيه برحابة
دا خوف على البنات من قلة قليلة تسمعي عن لقنبلة نووية انفجرت القنبلة النووية صغيرة لما تتفجر تأثيرها بيبقى تأثيرها كبير جدا بتدمر مدن
صح؟
مابنقولش لكل بنت خدي بالك أن كل بنت مسلم  تبقى وحشة و دا مش قانون لكن بنقول خدي بالك لأنه ممكنننننننننننن
أنا أقولك الصراحة أنا معنديش غير صاحبة مسيحية واحدة مش بأكلمها كتير لأنه مش مع بعض دايما عندي صحاب مسلمات كتير جدا
عادي و مفيش و لا  واحدة ضايقتنى بسبب حاجة كده
أكيد هأتجنبها............. دا رأيي ببساطة
لأن أنا قرأت الموضوع من فوق الوش متعمقتش و دا رأيي
أما بقى بالنسبة للناس اللي بيقولوا ديني ضعيف ...أنا عمر ما دينى كان ضعيف 
تقدر تقولى ياللي بتقول أن ديني و صلاتي هشة أنا ليه ديني المسيحي صمد فى وجه اضطهادات 20 قرن 
من غير ما يحمل سلاح و بيقبل أتباعه الموت بكل الفرح و يقولوا الموت هو ربح و أتباعه الأن يشكلون 33% من العالم
و شكرا أحترم و أقدر كل واحد شارك فى هذا الباب و أخص المسلمين بالشكر


----------



## le_bleu_azure (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*

عفوا لأن كلامى غير مرتب فى بعض الأحيان بس قصدت لو حد ضايقنى في دينى هأتجنبه


----------



## snow_white7 (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*



le_bleu_azure قال:


> سنو وايت أنا على فكرة مع كل احترامي لرأيك الخاص أنا ما بحبش أنه حد يتكلم بصيغة الجمع
> و دا رأيي
> ماتقوليش كلكم شياطين مفيش حد يستاهل أنه يتقال عليه كده
> بس في ناس حلوة يعني زي ما أنتي مابتتكلميش مع صحابك بطريقة المسيحيات و ما عندكيش نية وحشة
> ...



le_bleu_azure

انا ماقولتش عليكم شياطين وما اقدرش لان كلنا لنا اصدقاء مسيحيين و طبعا انا معاك ان زى 

مافى ناس وحشين فيه بالمقابل ناس

كويسين واكتر بكتير من الناس الوحشه.وفى كل دين مش بس الاسلام او المسيحيه لاء

كمان ياريت تقراى الموضوع من اوله وشوفى كاتب الموضوع وصف بنات المسلمين ازاى ؟؟؟؟

دا كان ردى عليه هو وعلى اللى بيفكر زيه ...والصراحه انا سعيده بردك لانك تقولين ان لك

صديقات مسلمات...عمركم مابتتكلموا فى الدين وده فعلا الواقع.لكن كاتب الموضوع له راى اخر.

ده بيحذر من جميع المسلميين وبيصفهم كانهم الشياطين.وياريت تقرى الموضوع وانا مستنيه

ردك تانى..

لكن مع قولك ان الدين صمد 20 قرنا من الزمان....اختى الكريمه ده مش مقياس ...فهناك من

يؤمن ببوذا ويعبد البقر والنار...........الخ.

وانا قلتها فى ردى السابق لكم دينكم ولى دينى بس يظهر ان ردى وكلامى مش عاجبهم

فبيحذفوه....

وشكرا على اسلوبك الراقى فى الحوار.


----------



## محب للمسيح (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*

سنو وايت ازيك كلامك كويس خالص


----------



## samer12 (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*

(ها أنا أرسلكم كالخراف في وسط الذئاب فكونوا حذرين كالأفاعي ودعاء كالحمام)
(يأتونكم بثياب الحملان ولكنهم في داخلهم ذئاب خاطفة)
الرب يبارك فيك اثناسيوس الرسول


----------



## snow_white7 (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*



محب للمسيح قال:


> سنو وايت ازيك كلامك كويس خالص



انا  رديت عليك امبارح والمشاركه اتحذفت بجد غلبونى :dntknw: 

بس انا ناصحه عملتوا فى تيكست عندى عشان عارفه ان يمكن يتحذف....


ازيك انت يا محب للمسيح شكرا على كلامك ده.

لاء انا كان لى حوالى 10 كومنتس من امبارح للنهارده فى كذا موضوع اختفوا كلهم واتحذفوا

بالرغم ان زى ما انت بتقول كده كلامى كويس خالص وزى العسل والله.

بس اعمل ايه بقه.....ماليش بخت فى المنتدى....ماى روك والسمردلى بيلفوا ورايا فى المنتدى

عشان يحذفوا مشاركاتى...مش عارفه ليه الصراحه ؟؟؟؟؟

يعنى يا محب عاجبك انت اللى كاتبه ده صاحب الموضوع ؟؟؟

منتظره ردك ....وشكرا مقدما.


----------



## محب للمسيح (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*



snow_white7 قال:


> انا  رديت عليك امبارح والمشاركه اتحذفت بجد غلبونى :dntknw:
> 
> بس انا ناصحه عملتوا فى تيكست عندى عشان عارفه ان يمكن يتحذف....
> 
> ...



متهايالى فيه حاجه غلط انااااااا وكلنا هنا مسلمين ومسيحين مفيش تعليق بيتمسح متهايلى ارجعى الاداره اسالى


----------



## مسلمةعربية (5 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*



اثناسيوس الرسول قال:


> 1 .  لا تعترف المسيحية بان هناك ثلاث آلهة ، ولكن اله واحد ( يعقوب 2 : 19).
> انت بتقول الله واحد تابع ردك رقم3 انت تقول ان يسوع ابن الله من الازل
> 
> 2.  واضح من العهد القديم والجديد أن الله له ثلاث أقانيم. أن مفهوم الثلاث اقانيم هو منطقي لانه يكشف أن الله مكتفي في ذاته. ونحن كمسيحيين نؤمن أن الله واحد : الأب والابن والروح القدس. أنها ليست مسألة 1 +1 +1=3، ولكنها  1 ×1 ×1=1.
> ...


----------



## samer12 (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*

مسلمة عربية
في كل مشاركاتك لم أجد فيها إلا تشكيكك بالثالوث إن كان الموضوع المطروح يخص الثالوث أو غيره ورغم كل الشرح الوافي والكافي من جميع الأعضاء لكنك لا تجدي شيء تتحدثي فيه إلا هذه الفكرة التي إن لم تفتحي قلبك فلن تفهميها بحياتك 
ولكن أنا مؤمن كل الأيمان بأنك بيوم لم تسألي نفسك أي سؤال يخص ما قاله نبيك ( فسمعي ما قاله النبي من الأفكار الغريبة حين توفي أبراهيم أبن النبي من مارية القبطية قال نبيكم أنه شاهد ملائكة ترضع إبراهيم أبنه فما حاجة الميت بالغذاء وهل سيكبر هذا الجسد الميت إن تغذى ) فبالله عليك كفاكم جهل


----------



## تونى تون (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*

الى احبائى ارجع واقو لان الدين المقنع الى انتا بتقول عليه بيقول ان من وجدا منك منكرن فليغيره وكمل انتا باقى الايه  او ايه اخرى بتقول قاتلو حتى اهل الكتاب حتى يدينو دين الحق وتقولى لكم دينكم ولى دين انا بقى اقولك ليه الايه ديه وايه السبب منها لان الى حمو  نبيك من الموت وتسليمه للمشركين هوه مللك الحبشه واكيد انتا عارف القصه وكان بيعيش فى وسطهم وبعد ما خرج من الحبشه للمدينه تحول وكانت الايه الاخرى قاتلو
 والاخت الى بتقول انانا خيفين علشان دنكم دين مقنع خليها تقنعنى بالمضادات فى القران وكل زكر من ان من اطاع الله ورسوله لكن الله فقط لا اتقنعينى برسول يطلب ان يمجد نفسه مع الله والنبى الى يحرم الخمر على الارض ويحللها فى السماء خلينا نشغل عقلنا وقلبنا شويه   
وانا فى النهايه ااسف على طريقتى فى الكلام وعدم ذكر الايه بالنص بس استحلفك علشان متقولش انى واخد نصفها وسيب نصفها لتقراها وتتاكد 
اما بالنسبه الى الاخت المسلمه العربيه بلاش تكونى متحمسه كده لموقفك علشان انتى ممكن تكونى فى مكان مش متوفرلك انك تتاكدى واحنا مش محتجين اى ادله الى الاثبات من المصحف الى تتاكدى انو الى يرجع الكافر باى وسيله ليه قصر فى الجنه وحورى العين بس انا اسف انتى ملكيش حو العين الراجل بس
وانا بجد بعتزر لتانى مره على طريقتى فى الكلام واسف  وربنا ينور عقلكم ويفتح عينكم


----------



## تونى تون (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*

الى احبائى ارجع واقو لان الدين المقنع الى انتا بتقول عليه بيقول ان من وجدا منك منكرن فليغيره وكمل انتا باقى الايه او ايه اخرى بتقول قاتلو حتى اهل الكتاب حتى يدينو دين الحق وتقولى لكم دينكم ولى دين انا بقى اقولك ليه الايه ديه وايه السبب منها لان الى حمو نبيك من الموت وتسليمه للمشركين هوه مللك الحبشه واكيد انتا عارف القصه وكان بيعيش فى وسطهم وبعد ما خرج من الحبشه للمدينه تحول وكانت الايه الاخرى قاتلو
والاخت الى بتقول انانا خيفين علشان دنكم دين مقنع خليها تقنعنى بالمضادات فى القران وكل زكر من ان من اطاع الله ورسوله لكن الله فقط لا اتقنعينى برسول يطلب ان يمجد نفسه مع الله والنبى الى يحرم الخمر على الارض ويحللها فى السماء خلينا نشغل عقلنا وقلبنا شويه 
وانا فى النهايه ااسف على طريقتى فى الكلام وعدم ذكر الايه بالنص بس استحلفك علشان متقولش انى واخد نصفها وسيب نصفها لتقراها وتتاكد 
اما بالنسبه الى الاخت المسلمه العربيه بلاش تكونى متحمسه كده لموقفك علشان انتى ممكن تكونى فى مكان مش متوفرلك انك تتاكدى واحنا مش محتجين اى ادله الى الاثبات من المصحف الى تتاكدى انو الى يرجع الكافر باى وسيله ليه قصر فى الجنه وحورى العين بس انا اسف انتى ملكيش حو العين الراجل بس
وانا بجد بعتزر لتانى مره على طريقتى فى الكلام واسف وربنا ينور عقلكم ويفتح عينكم


----------



## مسلمةعربية (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*



samer12 قال:


> مسلمة عربية
> لأن أعطيكي أي مصدر فمن المفروض عليكي أنت أن تكوني عالمة بدينك( ولا جاية تعلمينا دينك وأنت جاهلة به).... وأكثر من هذا جاية تعلمينا دينا نحن
> أما أذا بتقولي لي هذا الحديث غير صحيح والجسد ليس بحاجة إلى غذاء والنبي كان بيتوهم أعطيكي المصدر وأنا مرتاح أني عم فتح عيونك وقلبك
> ثانيا في حديثك شيء مضحك كل مشاركة بتقولي مع أني أعلم أن أجابتي سوف تحذف فأنا قرأت في كل مشاركاتك هذه الجملة والمشاركات موجودة لأنني قرأتها  فلماذا تتوهمين أنها سوف تحذف  الله يهديكي
> ...



هذا دليل ضعفك انك لن تثبت ما تقول 
يعني كل ما تقوله مجرد افتراء
واعطينا المصدر الي جبت منه الحديث ولن اجيب عليه حتى اتاكد
اما بالنسبة لتوقعي حذف المشاركة لنه هذة طريقتكم 

اما  قولك ان الدين يدافع عني 
فانت محق كون ديننا ليس بحاجة لا لدفاعي او دفاع اي احد


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*



مسلمةعربية قال:


> اعطينا مصدر الحديث يا فهيم
> حتى نعرف
> كيف نرد
> ثانيا انتو للان لم تعطو ولو موقع واحد موثوق عن عنوان هذا الموضوع يعني عن اضدهاد المسيحين
> ...



عزيزتى 
اتمنى منك ان تدافعى عن نبيك الصادق الامين فى قسم المرئيات يوجد موضوع ان محمد ابن زنى 
وانا اتحداكى واتحدى شيوخ الضلال وعلماء الاسلام للرد 
واليك اخيرا 
يوجد قسم بعنوان 
الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية 
اطرحى سؤالك وبنعمة الرب يسوع سيتم الاجابة على سؤالك 
اتمنى منك ان تطرحى جميع الاسئلة ونحن مستعدين دائما لمجاوبة كل من يسالنا عن الرجاء الذى فينا 
منتظرين مشاركتك 
والرب قريب لمن يدعوة


----------



## samer12 (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*



مسلمةعربية قال:


> هذا دليل ضعفك انك لن تثبت ما تقول
> يعني كل ما تقوله مجرد افتراء
> واعطينا المصدر الي جبت منه الحديث ولن اجيب عليه حتى اتاكد
> اما بالنسبة لتوقعي حذف المشاركة لنه هذة طريقتكم
> ...



هل من خوفك تقولين أفتراء أنا قلت لكي قولي أن الرسول يتوهم فأعطيكي المصدر أو قولي أنت كاذب والنبي لا يقول هذا وكذلك اعطيك المصدر فتكونين انت ونبيك الكذبة 
أما بالنسبة لضعف النبي والأسلام فأنا لا أسمع بهذه الأيام إلا يا مسلمين هيا لنصرة الرسول 
إي أنه كان بحاجة لنصرتكم وسيوفكم وهو حي وبعد أن مات بألف وأربعمائة سنة (أم أنك لا تسمعين على التلفاز هذا الكلام ولا أنا كمان مفتري عليكم)


----------



## تونى تون (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*

ديه مش احديث ديه ايات فى القران


----------



## تونى تون (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*

يا استاز  سمير حتى لو جبتلهم الحديث هيقولو ده مدسوس زى احديث كثيره وكمان بتدرس فى الازهر 
زى حديث ارضاع الكبير الزى يعتبرو المسلمين وسام شرف  وعلى فكرا الحديث بيدرس للفرقه الربعه واكلمت عنه هاله شو ولاا ده كمان متعرفوش عنه حاجه ولاا اقولكو مدسوس لاء لاء اسرائيل ضغطت على الازهر وقالتله حط الحديث ده لحسن هندرب السد العالى والحديث بيكلم عن ارضاع الكبير  ومضمونه ان كانت فى وحده متبنيه واحد فى عهد الرسول والولد كبر وزوجها مكنش مستريحله فذهبت للرسول وقالت ارا فى عين زوجى غضبا من ابن التبنى فقال ارضعيه فقالت انهو كبير راح ضحك الرسول وقال اعلم هذا ثم ارضعته ورجعت للرسول وقالت له راح الغضب من عين زوجى خلينا فى الى موجود بلاش خلينا فى الى معنا اثباته بلاش الى معناش اثباته وردى بقى يا مسلمه عربيه ويريت يا سنو ويت ويرب تكونو مقتنعين بالحديث زيى


----------



## تونى تون (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*

الحديث بيدرس للفرقه الثالثه   اسف


----------



## le_bleu_azure (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*

إيه ده خرجتوا من الموضوع الأصلى


----------



## c.ronaldo (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*



كرستينا قال:


> ميرسي كتير اثناسيوس ... الموضوع رائع جدا .. ربنا يحمينا ويباركك .. شوفوا الفرق الكبير بين دين ينتشر بالعنف والقتل والارهاب ودين ينتشر السلام والتسامح والمحبة .. وزي ما الكل عارف ان الاسلام انتشر بالسيف



كرستين هات دليل 

انوا كا ن ينتشر بالسيف 

انا بدي اقلك دليل يثبت كلامي 

وهدا الدليل من بين ألف دليل طيب 

لما اجى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 

يدخل مكة وما خلى مسلم يقتل كافر وقلهم 

**ادهبوا فانتم طلقاء** وما رضي يخلي حدا من 

المسلمين يقتل كافر فياريت تسكت علشان ادا حكينا 

احنا يا مسلمين ما رح نخليلكم شيء وانت اسمعت هدا

الكلام من البابا وجاي تقولوا يا عمي روح شوف مدينة هبل اضحك 

عليها      ..قال انتشر بالسيف قال ..


----------



## محب للمسيح (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*

ازيك يا سنو وايت اناااااااا مسلم عايزه ايه


----------



## totty (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*

انا معك يا اثناسيوس الرسول ومش بيدنا شىء غير اننا نصلى ان ربنا يحافظ على بناته


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*



RAGHDA قال:


> اصلا يا اثنيوس الرسول انتا بنى ادم متخلف وبتعمل فتنة بين المسلمين والمسيحين لا ن احنا بعملكم عادى جدا ومبنحطش فى دماغنا الكلام دة ولينا صحاب كتير وبنتعامل مع بنات وشباب مسيحين عادى بلاش بس الفتنة اللى بتعملها دى وزى ما سيدنا محمد صلى الله علية وسلم قال لكم دينكم ولى دين ولا المسلمين ناقصين واحدة تدخل فى الدين ولامحتاجين منكم حاجة بس روح انتا شوف اللى عاملين راهبات دول بيعملوا اية مع اللى فى الكنيسة مش احنا اللى بنحردهم على كدة والاسم قال اية راهبة ربنا يهديك ومتشكرين على كلامك وان العيب طلع من اهل العيب مبقاش عيب



شكرا لمحبتك 
الرب معك


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*



totty قال:


> انا معك يا اثناسيوس الرسول ومش بيدنا شىء غير اننا نصلى ان ربنا يحافظ على بناته



الرب قريب لمن يدعوة 
ربنا موجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــود


----------



## تونى تون (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*

يا اثناسيوس الرسول ربنا يبركك وانتو بتعملو الى عليكو وربنا هوه الى يتمجد لو همه يستحقو اكيد هيبصرو جيدا ويعرفو الطريق سيبهم


----------



## تونى تون (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*

يا مسلمه عربيه طيب انتى بتقولى ديه حلااا خاصه 
وزوجات الرسول الى كان لما يجيى حد من الرجال علشان يتحدث معها فى امور الزوجتهم ايه مش كان برده بيرضعو  لكى يكون الحديث بينهم بدون اى حرج


----------



## تونى تون (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*

يا مسلمه عربيه طيب انتى بتقولى ديه حلااا خاصه 
وزوجات الرسول الى كان لما يجيى حد من الرجال علشان يتحدث معها فى امور الزوجتهم ايه مش كان برده بيرضعو  لكى يكون الحديث بينهم بدون اى حرج


----------



## totty (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*

قولهم يا تونى دا اللى انت بتقوله ده حاجه لا تذكر من حاجات كتييير


----------



## محب للمسيح (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*

بس البنت ممكن تكون داعيه للمسيحيه برضه


----------



## تونى تون (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*

انا مقولتش حاجه بس هوه مش كلام وخلاص بننقله وبنكره لازم نفهم شويه مش نبقى كبرى من الحجاره ناقل ليس الاا


----------



## totty (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*

شكلك فاهم اوى يا تونى ربنا يوفقك ويعوضك ويساعدك


----------



## محب للمسيح (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*

انااااااااا ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## remoo (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*

اخي الحبيب اثناسيوس 
الهروب دائما من كل الحقائق عادة في كل حوار مع المسلمين 

ربنا يباركك يا اثناسيوس


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*

اخى الحبيب المبارك ريمو 
ربنا معاك ويبارك تعب محبتك 
صلى من اجلى


----------



## monlove (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*

ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## totty (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*

ربنا معاك بجد يا اثناسيوس ويعوض تعب خدمتك ومحبتك


----------



## تونى تون (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*

سدقنى لو فضل يقولك عن الثالوث الف مره ويفهمك وانتا مش عايز عمرك ما هتفهم لانك مش عايز فريح نفسك وريحنا وخليك بعيد عن المناقشات وبلاش الاجتهدات علشان الاجتهادات ديه هتعملكو اكبر مشاكل وانتو مش نقصين كفيه كده


----------



## totty (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*

لا يا تونى سيبو يتناقش يمكن الكلام يدخل دماغه


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*

ومازلنا نحن ننتظر الردود ولا داعى للهروب


----------



## تونى تون (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*

هوه انا مسكه بس افتكر اثناسيوس عمل كل الى عليه وزياده 
حاضر يا  totty
يمكن ربنا ينور عقولهم ويفتح عيونهم وربنا يكون بجانبنا جميعا


----------



## totty (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*

يارب يا تونى لازم كلنا نصلى


----------



## abn yso3 (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*

*سلام ونعمه   شكرا لتحذيرك لنا والرب يبارك حياتك
مكتوب لا تخف ايها القطيع الصغير لان اباكم قد سر بان يعطيكم الملكوت
فلنذهب لعرش النعمه واضعين الامر لرب المجد لانه مكتوب
 نقشتكم على كفى من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينى
وليكن سلام المسيح معنا امين*


----------



## My Rock (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*

اتركوا الموضوع من الاسلاميات!

حتفهموها امتى؟


----------



## snow_white7 (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*

حذفت  تانى المشاركات يا ماى روك انا عايزه اعرف ليه الاضطهاد ده ؟؟؟


----------



## snow_white7 (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*

ايه  يا ماى روك كل ماتشوفنى فى موضوع تدخل عشان تحذفلى المشاركات بتاعتى.

لييييييييييييييييييييييييييه   ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*



snow_white7 قال:


> حذفت تانى المشاركات يا ماى روك انا عايزه اعرف ليه الاضطهاد ده ؟؟؟


 

لانها خارجة عن صلب الموضوع
الموضوع بيتكلم بتحذير القبطيات من المسلمات, و انتم قلبتوه لموضوع اسلامي
يعني بعيد عنكم قسم حوار الاديان حتى تطرحون الموضوع فيه؟
غريبة فعلا!

و يا ريت تتركي الموضوع من تعلقياتك, لماذا و ليه

اتعلموا شوي النظام يا بشر..


----------



## I love Allah (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*



My Rock قال:


> لانها خارجة عن صلب الموضوع
> الموضوع بيتكلم بتحذير القبطيات من المسلمات, و انتم قلبتوه لموضوع اسلامي
> يعني بعيد عنكم قسم حوار الاديان حتى تطرحون الموضوع فيه؟
> غريبة فعلا!
> ...



*الأخ الفاضل ماي روك

أولا: أنا اتحذفلي مشاركات في صلب الموضوع
ثانيا: مش احنا اللي قلبناه إسلاميات ولكن صاحب الموضوع نفسه

الغلط أصلا مش مننا ,,, وردودي كانت كدة إن إزاي صاحب الموضوع يحوله لإسلاميات وميتحذفش منه حاجة ,,, إلا طبعا لما ردينا

طيب نعمل إيه احنا ,,, ياريت بس علشان أكيد لما نعرف ليه بتحذفوا مش هنكرر اللي بتحذفوا علشانه تقولولنا السبب مكان الحذف

شكرا لك
هدانا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى​*


----------



## My Rock (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*



I love Allah قال:


> *
> *
> 
> * مش احنا اللي قلبناه إسلاميات ولكن صاحب الموضوع نفسه*​


 
انا دخلت على الموضوع صفحة صفحة و حذفت اكثر من اربعين مشاركة من كلا الطرفين و انتي نفسك اعترفتي بذلك
فالقانون لا ينكبق عليكم فقط بل على الكل
فاذا كان الرد يحتوي على رد في الاسلاميات, يكفيكي ان ترسليلي رسالة على الخاص لاتكفل بالامر


*



طيب نعمل إيه احنا ,,, ياريت بس علشان أكيد لما نعرف ليه بتحذفوا مش هنكرر اللي بتحذفوا علشانه تقولولنا السبب مكان الحذف

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
*​*
​يا اختي في شئ اسمه احترام النفس و الاخر, فلما يحذف لك مشرف مشاركة, هل يحذفها لانه فارغ و يريد يتسلى بحذف ردودك؟ ام لان ردودكم خارجة عن الموضوع و القانون​يعني حذف واخد كافي ان يجعلك تشعري بأنك تخطيتي الحد المسموح له
فأنت لكي مشاركات عديدة في المنتدى في اقسام و مواضيع اخرى, فهل مسحنا منك كل مشاركاتك في المواضيع الاخرة؟ تكلمي بصدق ارجوكي

اضافة, الى ان وقتي احيانا لا يسمح لي بتعليل كل ما اعمله اداريا, خصوصا ان العضو ليس من حقه الاستفسار عن سبب الحذف و التعديل
فاذا حذفت منك رد, رسالة خاصة افضل من هذه اللخطبة و عدم النظام

و الان الا ترين كم ابتعدنا عن الموضوع؟؟؟

لماذا هذا التشتيت؟ الا يكفي؟

سلام و نعمة​*​


----------



## sharp arrow (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الي كل فتاة قبطية: إحذري صديقتك المسلمة*

تكررت رسالتكم التي تفيد   ورود  مشاركات  جديده  في الموضوع   الذي انا مشترك فيه .  وذلك لعدة مرات  متتاليه ،   لكن عند  مراجعة الموضوع  ولأكثر من مرة ...لم أجد  لا مشاركتي ... ولا المشاركة التي عليها  وضعت مشاركتي الاصليه .   لذلك  تجدني  لست  معنيا  بالاشتراك  في موضوع  رأيتم  حذف مشاركتي  فيه ،  فالمرجو التوقف عن  اخطاري بأية مشاركات جديده  في الموضوع  . خالص الموده  وكل المحبة لجميعكم .


----------

